# Show your Midwest Slot Car Show Hauls



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's some stuff I picked up at the show, big shout to SwamiBob for cutting me a sweet deal on that Cabin Open Cockpit Tyco!?








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

had great time at show..got some steals and deals…THANKS TO fordcowboy and honda and wheelz63 for taking care of my 8 yr old boy and giving him some goodies..what stand up guys…and to tom stumpf for giving the kid a dash body to detail himself with the pretense to come back to show in november and show how he detailed it to get another one for free..great guys and great time…all the best happy slotting..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, good guys all.
glad you had a good time


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool stuff Senna! I like that Monza!

Here's what I got.........






























:thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm guessing you spent a nice hunk of money on all those.Couple hard to find cars in that fleet.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Just wondering how prices fair at this show compared to others. Can some share any info on it.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

in my opinion..and this is only my opinion..there were some good deals to be had if you haggle…some t jet cars were a bit inflated in price as were some replacement parts.it seems all prices were negotiable if you asked.like a new car..you do not have to pay sticker price..like anything..do your research..know what you want..e bay and other slot parts sites will give you general knowledge of what current prices for your particular item is worth and what are you willing to pay..my knowledge only extends to the tjets as that is my main draw..my son who is 8 yrs old got some free stuff from honda,tom stumpf and wheelz63 and fordcowboy.also some vendors tossed in an extra car for the boy mostly the tyco stuff he likes..(nascar)..so it pays to mingle..look at everything ..then go back to vendors who have the prices you feel are more in line with what you feel are reasonable.just my 2 cents worth..dave


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Cool stuff Senna! I like that Monza!
> 
> Here's what I got..
> 
> ...


WOW! How'd you get all that home, NTx!?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

wyatt641 said:


> in my opinion..and this is only my opinion..there were some good deals to be had if you haggle…some t jet cars were a bit inflated in price as were some replacement parts.it seems all prices were negotiable if you asked.like a new car..you do not have to pay sticker price..like anything..do your research..know what you want..e bay and other slot parts sites will give you general knowledge of what current prices for your particular item is worth and what are you willing to pay..my knowledge only extends to the tjets as that is my main draw..my son who is 8 yrs old got some free stuff from honda,tom stumpf and wheelz63 and fordcowboy.also some vendors tossed in an extra car for the boy mostly the tyco stuff he likes..(nascar)..so it pays to mingle..look at everything ..then go back to vendors who have the prices you feel are more in line with what you feel are reasonable.just my 2 cents worth..dave


I agree, Dave. Most sellers were anticipating some negotiation and would cut a deal, especially if you were to buy a number of items. Even more so as it got nearer to the end of the show.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*heres mine*

here


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1 more pic*



enjoy.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Good Guys*



wyatt641 said:


> had great time at show..got some steals and deals…THANKS TO fordcowboy and honda and wheelz63 for taking care of my 8 yr old boy and giving him some goodies..what stand up guys…and to tom stumpf for giving the kid a dash body to detail himself with the pretense to come back to show in november and show how he detailed it to get another one for free..great guys and great time…all the best happy slotting..


 :thumbsup: That's Awesome to hear, all are very stand-up guys.... Kudos to them, and for all they do for HobbyTalk


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

The t-dash chassis from Tom were worth the trip..met swamibob and rick brown...picked up some good deals


----------

